

Ask HN: How do you find domain names that don't suck and are still available? - Stubbs

For me, finding a good domain for my application is always the hardest part, at the moment I have 2 or 3 sitting on subdomains of my main site, waiting for something decent to be found.<p>A friend showed my makewords.com the other day which came up with some strong candidates, but they'd all gone (despite the fact makewords thought they hadn't)<p>How do you find your domain names?
======
aniketh
why not try <http://www.lightsphere.com/dev/web20.html> and
<http://www.dotomator.com/>

~~~
ScottWhigham
Wow - some neat names popped up!

------
zacharye
Be creative, be flexible, be willing to seek out help from people more
creative than yourself. If all that fails, spend money...

The past couple of years has made things a bit easier though. Drop a vowel or
two, check out international domain registrations, etc.

~~~
Stubbs
"be willing to seek out help from people more creative than yourself", well I
made a start by asking you guys :-)

The way I try and do it is write down the main subject, then words related to
that subject and then feed those into something like bust-a-name or wordmaker.

However I'm fiding that this method produces less and less results, not helped
by the fact my latest project is based in a popular area (Soccer)

~~~
zacharye
:)

Soccer is indeed a rough area. Why not take a look through your elevator pitch
and single out key words that describe your value proposition / problem that
your product solves. Play with those for a while and concentrate on synonyms
as well. You may find that takes you in some good directions.

------
CompanyGardener
kickscorner.com slidetackling.com forthekicks.com

These are available. Not sure if they're good or relevant.

~~~
Stubbs
You definatly don't want to be slide tackling on an astroturf pitch :)

I found a domain in the end www.whos-playing.com (DNS changes trickling
through now)

It's the name I wanted all along, but without the hyphen, I got so fed up of
looking, I decided to take whatever hit the search engines dish out for using
them (if any).

